# EZ track to Atlas connection?



## swimmer_spe

I have a sizable amount of the Atlas style track. I found out that now, they only sell the EZ track system. Is there some sort of adapter to go with it?

Otherwise, how do I get rid of the old track?


----------



## NAJ

Ez Track is Bachmann, Atlas Snap Track is still readily available.
My local hobby shop has Atlas Snap Track in Bulk.

They both use the same rail joiners, actually I just added a 9" piece of Atlas track to an EZ Track layout for one of my Grandson's so he could use the Lifelike Gravel Unloader he got for Christmas.


----------



## swimmer_spe

NAJ said:


> Ez Track is Bachmann, Atlas Snap Track is still readily available.
> My local hobby shop has Atlas Snap Track in Bulk.
> 
> They both use the same rail joiners, actually I just added a 9" piece of Atlas track to an EZ Track layout for one of my Grandson's so he could use the Lifelike Gravel Unloader he got for Christmas.


It isn't snap track. It is the old style track that you use little metal or plastic things to connect the actual rails to each other.
Most of it is as old as me if not older. (pre 1990)


----------



## Klanders83

swimmer_spe said:


> It isn't snap track. It is the old style track that you use little metal or plastic things to connect the actual rails to each other.
> Most of it is as old as me if not older. (pre 1990)


Is this the track you have, where you add the joiners to combine pieces? 
http://www.atlasrr.com/Images/Track/Trackphotos/0821.JPG

And this is the E-Z Track system you're seeing?
http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=2466

You can buy both still! Just depends on which you're looking for but either are readily available. The first one (not the E-Z Track) has several different brands and sizes available. But I'll let someone more knowledgeable speak to that. I still just have a bunch of the sectional Atlas track myself from when I was a kid that I've now set up on the floor for my son to see the train go around. Hoping to get a layout set up for him sooner rather than later


----------



## swimmer_spe

Klanders83 said:


> Is this the track you have, where you add the joiners to combine pieces?
> http://www.atlasrr.com/Images/Track/Trackphotos/0821.JPG
> 
> And this is the E-Z Track system you're seeing?
> http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=2466
> 
> You can buy both still! Just depends on which you're looking for but either are readily available. The first one (not the E-Z Track) has several different brands and sizes available. But I'll let someone more knowledgeable speak to that. I still just have a bunch of the sectional Atlas track myself from when I was a kid that I've now set up on the floor for my son to see the train go around. Hoping to get a layout set up for him sooner rather than later


The first is what I have.
Instead of buying each car and engine separate, my pan was to buy a set. 
If anyone know of a train set using the first style, that would be better. My old cars and engines are broken or in pieces, never to be used as moving rolling stock again. (I do plan to put them in places that would make sense and looks right - train yards, garages, etc.)


----------



## DonR

Most train sets on the market come with special
track on roadbed such as the EZ track shown in
the link.

The problem with that track is that you are trapped into
using only track pieces, turnouts and crossings made by
them. As you can see, it takes some effort to use them
with other tracks.

While buying a 'set' seems an easy way to get started in
the hobby many of us would try to encourage you to
buy individual pieces. First determine the power,
DC or DCC, then buy a loco to work with it. Select
a few freight cars. Finally, go with regular track, you
could even use your old track. Set up a small layout
to 'get your feet wet'. You can then build from there.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR

The track really doesn't change much. I have some Atlas track (maybe they didn't call it "snap track" but it's the same stuff) from the layout I had when I as a kid, and believe me 1990 was the "far distant future" then. You still fit it together with the little rail joiners. 

Even the roadbed track (EZ Track, PowerLock, Unitrack, TruTrack) uses those systems, they just have attached roadbed that you also have to deal with. On some brands of roadbed track, the track is detachable from the roadbed to make it easier to mix and match.

The problem with the really old track is that it's probably brass, and therefore much more maintenance intensive than the newer nickel-silver stuff.

I agree with Don about train sets. Their low price is attractive, but you probably get a crummy power pack with it, cheap cars and locos, and very limited set-up options. If you buy Kato's Unitrack, at least they sell expansion kits for it to make more than just a basic oval.

Frankly, though, unless you're certain that all you want to do is watch a train chase its tail for a while, I'd recommend finding a basic plan with some sidings and passing areas and just buying what you need for that. A little more expensive, and not so quick to get up and running, but in the long run, a much more satisfying experience.


----------



## swimmer_spe

CTValleyRR said:


> The track really doesn't change much. I have some Atlas track (maybe they didn't call it "snap track" but it's the same stuff) from the layout I had when I as a kid, and believe me 1990 was the "far distant future" then. You still fit it together with the little rail joiners.
> 
> Even the roadbed track (EZ Track, PowerLock, Unitrack, TruTrack) uses those systems, they just have attached roadbed that you also have to deal with. On some brands of roadbed track, the track is detachable from the roadbed to make it easier to mix and match.
> 
> The problem with the really old track is that it's probably brass, and therefore much more maintenance intensive than the newer nickel-silver stuff.
> 
> I agree with Don about train sets. Their low price is attractive, but you probably get a crummy power pack with it, cheap cars and locos, and very limited set-up options. If you buy Kato's Unitrack, at least they sell expansion kits for it to make more than just a basic oval.
> 
> Frankly, though, unless you're certain that all you want to do is watch a train chase its tail for a while, I'd recommend finding a basic plan with some sidings and passing areas and just buying what you need for that. A little more expensive, and not so quick to get up and running, but in the long run, a much more satisfying experience.


Most of my track currently is brass. I have never done anything to it in the way of maintenance.

If I am going to start from scratch, should I just go N scale? What can I do with my track? I would hate to throw them out.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Some denatured alcohol, a rag and some elbow grease will restore your track. Just don't expect it to stay that way. Brass oxidizes into a non-conductive compound, so weekly cleanings are pretty much required. Nickel silver's oxidate conducts electricity, so rigorous cleaning isn't as essential.

There is no need to start from scratch unless you want to. I still have some of my old brass track in spots on the layout. If you WANT to switch to N scale, by all means do so, but i see no reason why you have to.

The older brass track that I no longer wanted I boxed up and sent to another member here to help him along with his layout. You could do the same, or sell it on eBay, Craigs List or a swap site. Just realize it's not worth much.


----------



## NAJ

I am using a combination of both Brass and Nickle/Silver track on my layout.
I have had the brass track since the 70's and added the N/S to complete what I needed.
Even though it is only a 3' x 5' oval of track (4x6 layout) my train runs 1-3 hours nightly (Mon - Fri) and I experience very little to no issues.
Depending on where the layout will be built/stored has a huge impact on how often the brass track will need to be cleaned.

Our Christmas layout has Brass track and is stored in an unheated garage, I cleaned the track before Christmas and got everything running and one week later when we brought it in the train would not run due to the brass track being tarnished.
Cleaned it again and it was fine indoors until it came down for the season.

On my layout about once every couple of month's I go over the track lightly with a track cleaning eraser and then a tooth brush with alcohol. and then clean the wheels on the loco with alcohol, mostly just because.

They also make track cleaning cars that keep the track clean as you run the trains, however I have no experience with these.


----------



## time warp

The Life Like power lok track doesn't use rail joiners, and you must buy an adapter section to mate with standard track.


----------



## CTValleyRR

time warp said:


> The Life Like power lok track doesn't use rail joiners, and you must buy an adapter section to mate with standard track.


It works like slot car track, snapping together with little metal tabs in the roadbed to transmit power. But you can force a joiner onto the rails if you try hard enough. 

However, since PowerLok now only comes with steel rails, I can't honestly recommend it.


----------

